# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  S'ka burg për emigrantët në Itali

## ALBA

Vendimi: Refugjatët shqiptarë nuk do të përfundojnë në burg nëse nuk kanë soggiorno-n  

 Autori i Lajmit: Albi Serani

TIRANË  Emigrantët shqiptarë në Itali mund të marrin frymë më lirisht: dje, Gjykata Kushtetuese Italiane hodhi poshtë pjesën kryesore të ligjit mbi emigrimin, të njohur ndryshe Bosi-Fini, i cili konsiderohej si një prej më racistëve në Evropë. 
Një prej masave kryesore lehtësuese për emigrantët, përfshirë edhe ata shqiptarë, është fakti se ata nuk mund të burgosen në rast se nuk kanë dokumenta në rregull. Në bazë të ligjit Bosi-Fini, cilido ekstrakomunitar (emigrant nga vendet jashtë Bashkimit Evropian) që do të gjendej pa lejen e qëndrimit në Itali (permesso di soggiorno) duhej të largohej brenda pesë ditësh. Në rast se emigranti nuk largohej, ai burgosej. Pikërisht kjo masë është hequr dje nga Kushtetuesja italiane. 
Bosi-Fini, pjesërisht 
i paligjshëm
Gjykata, në veçanti, ka shprehur rezervat e saj lidhur me faktin që emigrantët mund të përzihen nga vendi, pasi të jenë paraqitur para gjykatësve për të marrë të drejtën e qëndrimit, nëse në gjyq ata nuk kanë qenë të shoqëruar me një mbrojtës ligjor (avokat). Po ashtu, është hedhur poshtë edhe neni i ligjit, në të cilin parashikohej se emigrantët shoqëroheshin nga kuestura deri në pikën kufitare. Kjo masë nuk mund të merret derisa të kenë dhënë vendimin e tyre shkallët e ulëta të gjyqësorit. Pra, gjyqtarët më të lartë italianë kanë konsideruar të pavlefshëm atë pjesë të ligjit, duke vlerësuar se nuk gjen asnjë mbështetje kushtetuese. Për më tepër, arrestimi i ekstrakomunitarëve dhunon dy nene të Kushtetutës: nenin 3 që sanskionon barazinë e qytetarëve para ligjit dhe nenin 13 që legjitimon pezullimin e përkohshëm të lirisë së individëve nga ana e autoriteteve administrative vetëm në raste urgjence apo nevoje. Pra, sipas Kushtetueses italiane, rastet e emigrantëve pa leje të rregullt qëndrimi nuk parashikohen dhe as përfshihen në nenin 13. Një problem tjetër, gjithashtu i rëndësishëm për Gjykatën Kushtetuese, është fakti se ligji Bosi-Fini nuk parashikon mbrojtjen e emigrantëve në tërësi para gjykatësve, duke u dhënë këtyre të fundit një autoritet të plotë mbi fatet e ekstrakomunitarëve. Por, Kushtetuesja italiane nuk është shprehur për dy prej pikave më të kundërshtuara të këtij ligji: marrjes së shenjave të gishtërinjve të ekstrakomunitarëve (kundërshtuesit e saj e konsiderojnë si një shenjë racizmi) dhe përdorimit të anijeve të Marinës Ushtarake për të përballuar fluksin e emigrantëve nga kufijtë detarë. Ndërkohë që masa e parë vazhdon të zbatohet rregullisht në pikat kufitare italiane, fatmirësisht masa e dytë nuk është aplikuar deri më tani. Megjithatë, ajo ekziston: është miratuar nga Parlamenti dhe është përfshirë në vendimet qeveritare dhe në këtë mënyrë, ligjërisht, ajo është në fuqi. 
Reagimet, Lega Nord, e ofenduar
Pas vendimit të Gjykatës Kushtetuese, ka pasur reagime nga kahet e politikës italiane. Lega Nord, partia e drejtuar nga Umberto Bosi (hartues i ligjit ekstrem), nëpërmjet gojës së zyrtarit të saj të lartë, Roberto Kalderoli, e konsideron sentencën e djeshme si absurde dhe ideologjike. Tingëllon kundër qytetarëve italianë, kundër interesave të vendit tonë. Mendim krejt të ndryshëm, ashtu si edhe pritej, ka shprehur Ermete Realaci e formacionit politik Margerita. Ajo ka folur për një sentencë të civilizuar, ndërkohë që Rifondacioni Komunist flet për një tjetër dështim të qeverisë italiane të drejtuar nga të djathtët, me në krye Silvio Berluskonin. Ndërsa koordinatori Ignazio La Rusa, i Aleancës Nacionale, e drejtuar nga zv.kryeministri Xhanfranko Fini dhe njëkohësisht bashkëhartues i ligjit, shprehet i dëshpëruar për vendimin: Dihej shumë mirë që Gjykata Kushtetuese do të merrte këtë vendim. Nuk ndaj të njëjtin mendim me interpretimin e saj, por do të na duhet ta zbatojmë.... 

Ligji Bosi-Fini pikë për pikë
TIRANË  Ligji i ri italian për emigrimin ka hyrë në fuqi më 4 qershor 2002. Gjatë hartimit të tij, por edhe pas miratimit në Parlamentin italian, ky ligj u shoqërua me debate të shumta, pasi konsiderohej si shumë racist. Ja cilat janë disa prej pikave kryesore të këtij ligji: 
Leja e qëndrimit (permesso di soggiorno): U jepet vetëm të huajve që kanë një kontratë pune. Leja e qëndrimit zgjat dy vjet. Nëse ndërkohë i huaji ka humbur vendin e punës, ai duhet të kthehet në vendin e tij, në të kundërt konsiderohet i parregullt. 
Kuotat: Numri i emigrantëve që do të pranohen çdo vit në Itali është e drejtë ekskluzive e kryeministrit të Italisë. Ai vendos për shifrat dhe të kombësinë e emigrantëve që do të hyjnë në vend. 
Sponsori: Abrogohet figura e sponsorit, e parashikuar në ligjin e mëparshëm. Asnjë nuk mund të garantojë për hyrjen e të huajve në Itali. 
Bashkimet familjare: Qytetari ekstrakomunitar, me leje të rregullt qëndrimi, mund të kërkojë dhe ti pranohet bashkimi familjar me bashkëshortin/en, fëmijët dhe prindërit mbi 65 vjeç (që nuk kanë përkrahje në vendin e tyre). 
Të parregulltit: Emigrani i parregullt (domethënë një person me dokumenta të rregullta, por pa leje qëndrimi) përzihet, duke u shoqëruar në kufi. Pra, ai vendoset në një avion apo anije, e cila e kthen në vendlindje. 
Klandestini: Klandestini (ai që nuk ka as dokumenta identifikimi) merret dhe vendoset në qendra të përkohshme për 60 ditë, kohë gjatë të cilës kërkohet të zbulohet identiteti i tij për ta rikthyer në vendin e tij. Nëse nuk arrihet të zbulohet gjë, atëherë klandestini detyrohet që të largohet nga vendi brenda tre ditësh. 
Shenjat e gishtave: Të gjithë të huajt që kërkojnë lejen e qëndrimit (permesson), do tu merren shenjat e gishtave. 
Krimi i hyrjes klandestine: Një ekstrakomunitar që rihyn në Itali në mënyrë klandestine pasi është përzënë një herë, kryen një krim dhe për këtë arsye përfundon në burg. 
Parandalimi: Për të parandaluar emigracionin klandestin, Ministria e Brendshme mund të dërgojë pranë ambasadave apo konsullatave funksionarë dhe ekspertë të policisë. 

Ligji është shumë racist
TIRANË  Ligji italian për emigrimin, Bosi-Fini, përveçse normave shumë të ashpra ligjore, ka edhe një goditje morale, diçka që e kanë vënë në dukje personalitete të njohura botërore. Menjëherë pas miratimit të këtij ligji, një grup intelektualësh, të drejtuar nga regjisori amerikan Steven Spielberg, u dërguan autoriteteve italiane një letër ku kundërshtoheshin masat anti-emigrante. Ja teksti i saj i plotë: Ne, që e duam Italinë për kulturën e saj, për bukurinë e traditat e saj dhe që jemi të lidhur me këtë vend edhe për çështje profesionale, jemi të indinjuar nga vendimi për tu kërkuar shenjat e gishtave vetëm ekstrakomunitarëve. Është një normë që shkel një prej të drejtave njerëzore kryesore: barazinë. Kjo normë nxit erën ksenofobe që përshkon Perëndimin, duke e shndërruar çdo emigrant në një potencial krimi. Edhe ne jemi të detyruar që të japim shenjat tona të gishtërinjve. Por, në emër të atyre që nuk kanë zë, të mijra e mijra burrave dhe grave që janë të detyruar të largohen nga vendet e tyre dhe të emigrojnë me shpresën për të gjetur një jetë më të mirë, i kërkojmë Parlamentit dhe qeverisë italiane që të heq këtë normë kaq të urryer. Problemi i emigracionit është shumë shqetësues në të gjithë Evropën. Por, ky problem nuk përballohet me masa emotive dhe diskriminuese. 

Steven Spielberg regjisor
Gore Vidal shkrimtar
Tahar Ben Jelloun shkrimtar
Bob Uilson regjisor
Zubin Mehta drejtor orkestre
Susan Sontag shkrimtare
Tobey Maguire aktor
Luis Sepulveda shkrimtar
Richard Lovenstein regjisor
Luis Bacalov kompozitor
Myung Chung drejtor orkestre
Cherif regjisor
Younis Tavfik shkrimtar
Martha Argerich pianiste
Joseph Kosuth artist
Mrinal Sen regjisor
Toni Thorimbert fotograf
Igli Tare sulmuesi i Breshias
Kevullay Conteh lojtar i Venezias
Erjon Bogdani lojtar i Regginas

(lista vazhdon më tej edhe me 20 emra të tjerë)



Ballkan

----------

